# Wie macht ihr es bei Messen oder Austellungen mit FI und FU?



## maxi (3 Juli 2006)

Hallo alle,

ich stehe gerade vor einen Rätzel.
Aus MEssen oder Austellungen brauchen Exponate ja einen FI mit 30mA und ausreichend Erdung.

Was nun aber wnen hier Frequenzumrichter eingesezt werden?
Einfach den EMV Filter weg lassen? Quasi besser VDE als CE.

Wie löst ihr den das?


----------



## mark_ (3 Juli 2006)

*Allstromsensitiv*

Einfach mal googeln:

Allstromsensitiv + Frequenzumrichter

Ich selbst habe keine Erfahrungen damit, hatte aber schon ein ähnliches Problem.

http://www.bau-docu.at/5/company/20/67/56/product276889_5.html


----------



## maxi (4 Juli 2006)

Danke dir,
aber die haben 0,3A.
Wenn ich einen FI Einsetze muss der 0,03A haben. Der Fehlerstrom sollte also kleiner 10mA Sein. Ein EMV Filter eines FU hat meist 18mA.

Mit einen normalen 300mA hätte ich natürlich auch keien Probeleme.
Die Reagieren erst auf Fehlersträme mit 100-150mA


----------



## ralfm (4 Juli 2006)

Hallo,
welche Messe meinst Du speziell? In Düsseldorf und Paris hatte ich keine Probleme mit Servomaschinen


----------



## maxi (5 Juli 2006)

Paris muss ich auch,
und Frankfurth 

ralf, bist du auch auf der Automobielmesse? Dann schrieb mir doch mal eine Privatnachricht bitte.


----------

